# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Viveros e Invernaderos  Manual de Producción de Plántulas en Vivero (USAID)

## Bruno Cillóniz

Este Manual de producción de plántulas en bandejas es para dar un pequeño aporte a los productores Hondureños. Solo es una guía para la producción de plántulas - ustedes tienen que ir afinando el manejo para sus propias operaciones.  *¿Por qué la producción de plántulas en bandeja?* 
Sanidad del medio a usar
Sanidad de la plántulas
Optimización de semilla
Stress de transplante se minimiza
Permite el transplante durante todo el día
Menos perdida de plántulas después de transplante
Desarrollo mas rápido en el campo definitivo
Mejor desarrollo de sistema radicular
Menos susceptible a la lluvia después de transplante  *¿Cuáles son las desventajas de producción en bandeja?* 
Mayor inversión
Mas manejo
Mas conocimiento  *Autor:* Ricardo Lardizabal   *Editora:* USAID   *Año:* 2,008   http://www.agrifoodgateway.com/es/ar...ulas-en-viveroTemas similares: Manual de Producción de Camote Manual de Producción de Berenjena Artículo: Sierra Exportadora y Usaid firmarán convenio para potenciar producción del agro Manual para la producción de mango (USAID) Manual de Producción de Papa

----------

lugarte

----------


## lugarte

El enlace está roto, acá coloco otra ubicación del mismo documento http://www.mcahonduras.hn/documentos...ulas_08_07.pdf

----------


## jraulmedina@hotmail.com

Gracias Exelente  dato.......muy  agradecido  por estos  datos 
Jmedina

----------

